# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Help with a clinic

## tony1982

Has anybody heard of Kingsberg medical clinic in Florida, they want a very large amount of money for a 6 month program and just want to make sure they are a good company. Or does anyone know of a clinic in oklahoma that would prescribe hgh and testosterone therapy . thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

i looked at their site...looks like they specialize in hgh so of course its gonna cost...there are a lot of clinics so you may only get a few ppl here vouch if any....google for oklahoma as well is going to be better than a post looking for fellow okies

best of luck...your gonna love it

----------


## tony1982

I appreciate your reply and taking the time to go to there site. thanks. I am excited as well.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I appreciate your reply and taking the time to go to there site. thanks. I am excited as well.


np...wish i could say more...looked really impressive...saizen and test from real pharmacies....wish i had the dough to go on hgh

----------


## tony1982

Yeah it is definately not cheap but what is better than your own body and health to spend your extra money on you know. package will arrive tuesday.

----------


## optionsdude

Hey tony don't be afraid to shop around for better prices. All of the clinics are pretty much the same, they want your money. You might find one in Oklahoma but I doubt it. Most are in florida.

----------


## tony1982

OK od will do, why are most in florida?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah it is definately not cheap but what is better than your own body and health to spend your extra money on you know. package will arrive tuesday.


that is a great point...i used to cringe when people scoffed when i told them how much i paid when i joined a nice gym that was double to triple what most gyms have but it had a hot tub and ice pool IN THE LOCKER ROOM ,towel service, soaps, gels,shaving cream, etc. tv in locker room couch blah blah i said some people spend that on booze or cigs so nothing to feel guilty about going on hrt for dayam sure...its like the opposite of a bad habit

----------


## tony1982

amen brother

----------


## Matsu

agreed, if your planning on spending some time there, a nice gym is well worth the xtra $. Scope it out tho, I liked the machines an set up in the old cheap gym than the fancy one.

----------


## R3NZ

Hey Tony.. I was just wondering how things went with Kingsberg clinic , are you still buying from them?

----------


## mlandog

Just came across this post. I have been with kinsburg, no issues with them. cant compare costs as we cant post what they cost, and dont know what the "other" prices are. I do know then send what they say and when they say it. I have never been worried about "bad gear" But damn it hits you in the wallet esp the Gh!

----------


## R3NZ

Thank you

----------


## PlainFlying

Delete

----------


## Vettester

> I recently purchased from Kingsberg and have had no issues. *It is worth the money to insure I have everything I need for the cycle as well as PCT*. Test, AI's, HGC, Clomid, etc. I give Kingsberg a thumbs up.


Why are they prescribing you a cycle?? This will be the sort of thing that will give the other clinics a black eye for those who need HRT for life.

----------


## APIs

> Why are they prescribing you a cycle?? This will be the sort of thing that will give the other clinics a black eye for those who need HRT for life.


I guess the reality is some clinics just cater to such business for quick cash. Until they are shut down of course. You’d think they must realize the hammer will come down on them sooner or later…? Why not stay legit, the business is only growing for sure....

----------


## bass

mind boggling!

----------


## PlainFlying

Delete

----------


## zaggahamma

all u guys that frown upon cycles from clinics...are u not wanting that *ever* to be an option, a prescribed cycle?

----------


## Vettester

> I am 34 years old. Over the last couple years I have noticed a real decrease in libado, always tired, moody, etc. So I started researching the symptoms. TRT consistantly came across my search so one day I decided to reach out to Kingsberg Medical (maybe because they have a good marketing campaign and their presence is everwhere online). They guy I spoke to suggested I get lab work done. My testosterone levels came back at 209, apparently this is real low.
> 
> Vette, seems like you are pasionate about HRT, can you give any insight into Kingsberg, or point me in the right direction, as I have only recently received my supplies, hence the reason I found the post and commented. This is an ongoing educational process for me.


Yes, I am passionate about this stuff, as you will find a lot of our team members are as well. I honestly don't know anything about Kingsberg, except from what has been posted in this thread. I don't blame you at all for seeking help, and especially when you find out that you have a 209 serum score. The question I have though, what diagnosis did the doctor give you, and what other labs do you have to support this diagnosis? Also, at this point, I would encourage you create a new thread so we can focus on your program exclusively.

If you have a confirmed diagnosis (primary or secondary), I would hope that a physician is ruling out tumors and other conditions that might be causing this. From there, a doctor would need to determine if your HPTA could be restarted, or more than likely determine that HRT is needed. HRT is a lifelong program ... It's not something you just start and stop.

----------


## Vettester

> all u guys that frown upon cycles from clinics...are u not wanting that *ever* to be an option, a prescribed cycle?


IMO, I think it changes the entire dynamics of responsible medical practicing when/if licensed physicians enter into condoning cycling. It would increase the liability factor if everyone could just go pickup their steroids down at the clinic, as well as ethics and integrity factors to consider. I think this would just open Pandora's box with the court of public opinion, which is already skeptical and just starting to come around to the value of optimizing one's hormones. 

This might sound a little hypocritical, as many of us (including myself) run some occasional blasts with our protocols. However, I still standby that there's a BIG difference with bumping up your protocol a bit, which is usually done solely and discreetly, as opposed to a doctor or physician encouraging customers to cycle when they have perfectly normal hormone levels. I believe it would contradict the hippocratic oath that they swear upon. 

Just my .02

----------


## zaggahamma

very well said...

i really just wondered ...

so pretty much you get an rx with trt doses and along the way you may collect a bit of extra test? makes sense...but it is my belief that different compounds are needed for bigger gains....compounds like deca , etc. as now that i've been on test for years, albeit trt doses, a bump to 400mg of test for 8-12 weeks doesnt yield very much ...ive heard others say the same thing...

..i wonder if they are still rx'ing compounds like deca, tren , anadrol , wintsrol, etc. at some of the clinics?

----------


## Vettester

> very well said...
> 
> i really just wondered ...
> 
> so pretty much you get an rx with trt doses and along the way you may collect a bit of extra test? makes sense...but it is my belief that different compounds are needed for bigger gains....compounds like deca , etc. as now that i've been on test for years, albeit trt doses, a bump to 400mg of test for 8-12 weeks doesnt yield very much ...ive heard others say the same thing...
> 
> ..i wonder if they are still rx'ing compounds like deca, tren, anadrol, wintsrol, etc. at some of the clinics?


Never seen Tren at the clinic level, that would be interesting. Deca is still a go, as I'm on it right now. 

I guess in the case of the other posteer, I'm just curious to how it's all playing out. There could be more behind the scenes than what's posted. It's just when you here a guy finds a place that he can get his cycle and PCT from, it really makes you wonder what's going on with it. I get especially concerned with the new patients as well. If a guy is hypogonadism, and gets his program dialed in with a doc, then elects to manage his protocol as he sees fit, then it is what it is. However, a new patient finds out he has low T, and the doctor sends him gear with PCT, hope it works ... That I would hope is not the case.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> all u guys that frown upon cycles from clinics...are u not wanting that *ever* to be an option, a prescribed cycle?


Absolutely not for me...

----------


## steroid.com 1

I just realized this is an old thread and the OP not here...

----------


## zaggahamma

> I just realized this is an old thread and the OP not here...


true true

well..good topic no harm no foul...yeh i doubt i would cycle for wanting to add weight....deca for its added benefits FOR SURE though

----------


## Vettester

Can blame Kingsberg for making it a whore thread! LOL

----------


## bullshark99

DEA coming down hard in florida agin, my clinic the Dr will no longer sign off on Deca .

----------


## steroid.com 1

Legit clinics run correctly will have nothing to worry about.

----------


## bullshark99

^^^ agreed, I just see them becoming more conservative.

----------


## zaggahamma

> DEA coming down hard in florida agin, my clinic the Dr will no longer sign off on Deca.


interesting...harder to get deca ...that sucks

----------


## bullshark99

For what its worth, I was solicited about a month ago from a clinic in S Florida that is part of the "left over pieces" of the big one that went down last year, and they offer Anaver troughes (lozenges)

----------


## zaggahamma

keep em on speed dial

----------


## bass

> all u guys that frown upon cycles from clinics...are u not wanting that *ever* to be an option, a prescribed cycle?


good to see you bro! to be honest not for me either. yes i wanted this in the beginning when i didn't know any better, and i got all screwed up from so much medication. do you remember what a struggle i went through? i was prescribed,

200 mgs test ew
100 mgs deca ew
40 mgs ed anavar 
V. B12 injections
1 mg AI ed

and that was was my starting protocol! 

now that i know better even blasting is out of my treatment. best i ever felt was keeping my levels within range, and taking minimum drugs.

----------


## zaggahamma

> good to see you bro! to be honest not for me either. yes i wanted this in the beginning when i didn't know any better, and i got all screwed up from so much medication. do you remember what a struggle i went through? i was prescribed,
> 
> 200 mgs test ew
> 100 mgs deca ew
> 40 mgs ed anavar 
> V. B12 injections
> 1 mg AI ed
> 
> and that was was my starting protocol! 
> ...


thanks bro

yes, me either...i dont have any interest in gaining any weight...happy enough with my test and a'dex in low doses and have been for several years no blasting or bumping...

but

like i said...would like access to deca at any given time

----------


## bass

> thanks bro
> 
> yes, me either...i dont have any interest in gaining any weight...happy enough with my test and a'dex in low doses and have been for several years no blasting or bumping...
> 
> but
> 
> like i said...would like access to deca at any given time


i agree with you there, deca did help my shoulders!

----------


## mkt

Hi there. I just ran across them as well. had been seeing a longevity doc who now says she only sells Genotropin. super expensive. so i shopped around. i hgoog;led the name and it came up in this forum. glad to see.

I'm curious what you mean when you say "cycling". is that a really high dose for a short period then stopping? or is that any dose for a short period...
And what about the longevity clinics that would have me on a small (1iu) dose indefinitely?

thanks!

----------

